# Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

					Weltweit, aber vor allem in Deutschland macht gerade die Ransomware Locky die Runde, die sich über E-Mail-Anhänge verbreitet. Ist der Trojaner erst einmal geöffnet, verschlüsselt er alle Dateien auf dem PC und damit verbundenen Laufwerken. Für die Entschlüsselungs-Software werden Bitcoins, also eine Geldleistung, gefordert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*


----------



## Trefoil80 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Tja, die Deppen, die immer noch auf den alten Anhang-Trick hereinfallen, scheinen immer noch nicht ausgestorben zu sein, wenn man sich die Verbreitungszahlen von Locky anschaut.


----------



## Atma (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Vor allem ist der Trick ziemlich schlecht und billig. Ich kenne kein Unternehmen, das seinen Kunden Rechnungen in Form von Word- oder Exceldateien schickt. PDF ist de facto Standard ...

Wenn eine "Rechnung" eines unbekannten Absenders eintrudelt sollte man erst mal äußerst skeptisch sein.


----------



## XT1024 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



> Hat man das  automatische Ausführen Makros deaktiviert, bekommt man einen  Buchstabensalat serviert und wird aufgefordert, das Makro auszuführen


Außer den Rechner wegnehmen hilft bei denen eh nix...
Solche Leute umgehen wohl auch steam guard usw. und liefern gerne per SMS erhaltene codes. 


> In Deutschland hat  das Fraunhofer-Institut in Bayreuth mit Locky zu kämpfen. Wahrscheinlich  durch einen unachtsamen Mitarbeiter wurde dort ein Zentralrechner  infiziert, der mit 60 Arbeits-PCs verbunden war.


Ist das eher zum  oder doch zum ?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Atma schrieb:


> Vor allem ist der Trick ziemlich schlecht und billig. Ich kenne kein Unternehmen, das seinen Kunden Rechnungen in Form von Word- oder Exceldateien schickt. PDF ist de facto Standard ...



Solche PDFs?

Rechnung.pdf.exe


----------



## Atma (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Solche PDFs?
> 
> Rechnung.pdf.exe


Ohne .exe


----------



## ARCdefender (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Kein Windows benutzen, wenn doch dann:
Mails nur auf dem Server lassen, nie auf den Rechner laden.
Anhänge von unbekannten Personen nicht öffnen.
Mails von Unbekannten gar nicht erst anklicken sondern sofort in den Müll und weg.

So schwer kann das doch nicht sein?


----------



## Kondar (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

irgendwie traurig das so viele ihr brain.exe nutzen.


----------



## drebbin (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Vielleicht funktioniert deren brain.exe genauso wie Rechnung. PDF.exe


----------



## Timerle (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Na toll ich hab mehrere invoice.doc ausprobiert aber trotz Makro passiert nix


----------



## Timerle (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Ah jetz  ok funktioniert .... ^^


----------



## KI_Kong (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Angeblich blockiert Malwarebytes Anti-Ransomware Beta Locky, nur so als Tipp


----------



## Timerle (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

ja aber welche Firma hat das schon installiert


----------



## -Metallica- (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Brain.exe


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Es gibt Leute, die WORD und EXCEL Dokumente von unbekannten Absendern öffnen?

OMG...


----------



## -Metallica- (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die WORD und EXCEL Dokumente von unbekannten Absendern öffnen?
> 
> OMG...



Ja @Scholdarr, es gibt sehr viele Menschen die das tun, der grund liegt ganz einfach darin, das ihnen hintergrundwissen fehlt / Aufgeklärtheit.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



-Metallica- schrieb:


> Ja @Scholdarr, es gibt sehr viele Menschen die das tun, der grund liegt ganz einfach darin, das ihnen hintergrundwissen fehlt / Aufgeklärtheit.



Und diese Leute haben Zugriff auf den Zentralrechner im Fraunhofer Institut ? 

Finde Locky ist echt nix besonderes, es gibt tausende Ransomwares da draußen, Locky macht sich nur die User zum Werkzeug


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



-Metallica- schrieb:


> Ja @Scholdarr, es gibt sehr viele Menschen die das tun, der grund liegt ganz einfach darin, das ihnen hintergrundwissen fehlt / Aufgeklärtheit.



Naja, man sollte eben die Finger lassen von Dingen, die man nicht versteht. Ein paar einfache Grundregeln lassen einen schon recht sicher im Netz surfen usw. Man muss imo schon sehr ignorant sein, wenn man sich nicht mal die Basics aneignet, bevor man dieses Medium nutzt. Bzw. dann ist man auch selber schuld, wenn es einen trifft. Ist ja kein komplexer Betrug, der hier läuft...


----------



## KrHome (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, man sollte eben die Finger lassen von Dingen, die man nicht versteht. Ein paar einfache Grundregeln lassen einen schon recht sicher im Netz surfen usw. Man muss imo schon sehr ignorant sein, wenn man sich nicht mal die Basics aneignet, bevor man dieses Medium nutzt. Bzw. dann ist man auch selber schuld, wenn es einen trifft. Ist ja kein komplexer Betrug, der hier läuft...


Wenn du mit vielen externen Stellen Kontakt hast und täglich 50+ E-Mails bearbeiten musst, in denen dir die Leute zuhauf nur 1-Zeiler mit Verweis auf das Dokument im Anhang schicken, kann dir das durchaus mal passieren, dass du einfach draufklickst. Mir ist das pasiert, weil der Name des Absenders zufällig exakt dem entsprach, von dem ich auf eine Info gewartet habe - da hab ich mir dann nicht mehr die genaue Adresse angesehen.

War nicht weiter schlimm, da wir Makros deaktiviert haben, aber übersehen (und mich tierisch deswegen geärgert) habe ich es trotzdem. Genauso ging es einigen anderen bei uns im Haus - jeder ist mal einen Moment unachtsam. Zudem heißt die Datei nicht immer "Rechnung" sondern hat vielfältige Beizechnungen. 

Also halt die Füße still, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wie der Arbeitsalltag anderer Menschen aussieht.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Also halt die Füße still, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wie der Arbeitsalltag anderer Menschen aussieht.



Wer einigermaßen professionell arbeitet, öffnet keine Office-Dokumente im Anhang einfach so. Ich kann doch nichts dafür, wenn andere bei der Arbeit nicht die nötige Sorgfalt warten lassen, die von ihnen verlangt wird. Wenn man solche Fehler macht, ist man schlicht selbst schuld. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger hab ich gesagt.


----------



## Healrox (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Also nee, Emails mit Anhang von irgendwem landen sofort auf dem Müll.
Und wie oft mir die Deutsche Bank schon das Konto sperren wollte, wenn ich nicht den Bestätigungslink klicke. Dabei hab ich nicht mal ein Konto bei denen! 
PayPal mag auch immer wieder gerne sämtliche Daten über ne unverschlüsselte Verbindung im Klartext.

Das is doch ganz einfach: Fremde Frauen werden mit Gummi gedipfelt und fremde Emails werden die Anhänge nicht geöffnet. Basta!


----------



## kennedy46 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Solche PDFs?
> 
> Rechnung.pdf.exe




PDF können auch javascript beinhalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Jeden Tag kommen leider Unwissende neu hinzu die keine Ahnung davon haben was man machen sollte und wovon man lieber die Hände lässt. Von daher wird man immer zur leichten Beute kommen selbst mit ollen Kamellen.


----------



## Namaker (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Wenn du mit vielen externen Stellen Kontakt hast und täglich 50+ E-Mails bearbeiten musst, in denen dir die Leute zuhauf nur 1-Zeiler mit Verweis auf das Dokument im Anhang schicken, kann dir das durchaus mal passieren, dass du einfach draufklickst. Mir ist das pasiert, weil der Name des Absenders zufällig exakt dem entsprach, von dem ich auf eine Info gewartet habe - da hab ich mir dann nicht mehr die genaue Adresse angesehen.
> 
> War nicht weiter schlimm, da wir Makros deaktiviert haben, aber übersehen (und mich tierisch deswegen geärgert) habe ich es trotzdem. Genauso ging es einigen anderen bei uns im Haus - jeder ist mal einen Moment unachtsam. Zudem heißt die Datei nicht immer "Rechnung" sondern hat vielfältige Beizechnungen.
> 
> Also halt die Füße still, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wie der Arbeitsalltag anderer Menschen aussieht.


 Augenzeugenberichte findet man auch hier. Die Verbreiter von Locky sind schon ziemlich gewieft: Bei dem Befall des Krankenhauses waren die Mails manipuliert, sodass sie augenscheinlich intern verschickt wurden. Selbst der Header war gefälscht, sodass es für die empfangene Person definitiv nicht nachvollziehbar war, dass die Mail von außerhalb kam.
Außerdem sollte ein Angestellter gar nicht erst so umfangreiche Schreibrechte im Netzwerk bestitzen, da hat die Verwaltung geschlampt.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Namaker schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte ein Angestellter gar nicht erst so umfangreiche Schreibrechte im Netzwerk bestitzen, da hat die Verwaltung geschlampt.


So eine Mail dürfte zum einen nie den Mitarbeiter erreichen (inklusive Anhang!!!) und zum anderen dürfte die Aktion eines einzelnen Mitarbeiters nicht das komplette Netz betreffen. Da hat die EDV-Abteilung nicht nur geschlampt, die wird schlicht gar nicht vorhanden sein. Es ist erstaunlich, wie viele auch größere Betriebe immer noch so arbeiten, als wäre das Internet wirklich noch Neuland und völlig sicher. Fahrlässig und schlicht dämlich imo...


----------



## Lexx (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



KrHome schrieb:


> da hab ich mir dann nicht mehr die genaue Adresse angesehen.


Wie so oft sitzt das Problem VOR dem Computer.

Arbeitest du immer so hudlert, abwesend, schlampig, ungenau und unkonzentriert?


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Wo man sich aber schon wundert. Einfach alle Mails löschen, die man nicht kennt. Und nie Anhänge von Unbekannten öffnen. Das wissen selbst meine Eltern. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Grad Heute von einem (Geschäfts-)Kunden gehört der seit Gestern Abend 100'000 verschlüsselte Dateien hat  
Da war wohl bei einem Mitarbeiter der Weg zum Gehirn gelockt -.-


----------



## uka (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Hm unser AV-Server hat mich heute direkt mit dem Hinweis beglückt, dass bei einigen Mitarbeitern dieses Ding gesäubert wurde  .. naja Java ist eh nicht mehr installiert so das es nicht ausführbar gewesen wäre (in dem Fall). 

Aber die Ignoranz bei einigen ist schon arg.


----------



## xActionx (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Also dass die durchschnittliche Bürofachkraft von Macros in Word-Dokumenten keine Ahnung hat und besagte dann trotz Sicherheitshinweis von MS Word auch noch ausführt kann bei unserer Medienkompetenz hier in Deutschland ja durchaus mal vorkommen... Aber wer tatsächlich noch unbekannte Zip-Dateien öffnet gehört doch echt gesteinigt...


----------



## Abductee (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> So eine Mail dürfte zum einen nie den Mitarbeiter erreichen (inklusive Anhang!!!) und zum anderen dürfte die Aktion eines einzelnen Mitarbeiters nicht das komplette Netz betreffen. Da hat die EDV-Abteilung nicht nur geschlampt, die wird schlicht gar nicht vorhanden sein. Es ist erstaunlich, wie viele auch größere Betriebe immer noch so arbeiten, als wäre das Internet wirklich noch Neuland und völlig sicher. Fahrlässig und schlicht dämlich imo...



Humbug.
Day 1 Maleware kannst du nicht finden, oder willst du das der Mailfilter alle Anhänge pauschal rauslöscht?
Bei uns in der Firma hat diese Woche ein Trojaner gewütet den im Nachhinein von 5 verschiedenen Antivirenprogrammen nur einer gefunden hat.
Da kann man nichts weiter machen als ein infiziertes File beim Hersteller hochzuladen und hoffen das in Kürze neue Virensignaturen erscheinen.

Ich beantworte sicher 20 Mails in der Woche wo sich über den scharfen Mailfilter beschwert wird und es ist immer noch zu wenig.
Bei uns werden ~86% aller eingehenden Mails geblockt weil es Spam, Pishing oder sonstiger Müll ist.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



xActionx schrieb:


> Aber wer tatsächlich noch unbekannte Zip-Dateien öffnet gehört doch echt gesteinigt...



Wobei man dann ja auch noch das Script manuell ausführen muss. Da würde es ja auch einfach helfen, alle .js .vb Dateien vom Editor öffnen zu lassen, wenn man eh keine Skripte nutzt.


----------



## NCC-1701 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Hier haben einige schlicht keinen Plan vom Arbeitsalltag.
Ich gebe euch in sofern recht, dass es schon ganz schön dümmlich ist, einen Anhang einer Mail zu öffnen, wenn die Mail schon äußerst dubios ausschaut.
Das ist dann fahrlässig.

Wenn allerdings die Mail, nach einer seriösen Geschäftsmail ausschaut und vielleicht der Name des Absenders entfernt bekannt ist, dann kann es durchaus passieren das man versehentlich den Anhang öffnet. Da gebe ich KrHome absolut recht.
Ich bekomme täglich 50 bis 100 geschäftliche Mails, meine Frau sogar noch mehr und die auch noch komplett international, denkt ihr da prüft man jede einzelne Mail so genau vorher.
Das ist vollkommener Blödsinn. Da kann es immer passieren, dass eine Mail versehentlich geöffnet wird, wenn diese gerade thematisch passt. Das hat auch überhaupt nichts mit unkonzentriert arbeiten zu tun, sondern ist schlicht dem hektischen Alltag geschuldet.
Und ich gehe hier von meiner Frau, welche durchaus technisch bewandert ist und mir der sogar im IT Umfeld arbeitet aus.
Wenn ich da jetzt an den 55 Jährigen Sachbearbeiter denke, der den PC notgedrungen für seinen Job benutzt, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass dieser schnell mal so einen Anhang öffnet.
Wie oben erwähnt, immer davon ausgehenden die Mail ist gut gemacht.

Sich jedenfalls hinzustellen und diese Leute als dumm darzustellen finde ich absolut falsch und hat nichts mit dem Büroalltag zu tun.


----------



## TheEngine01 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Ich möchte zum dem Virus noch etwas anmerken.

Vor ca. 1 Monat hat mich eine Bekannte zu sich gerufen da sie eine Mail von einem Ehemaligen Freund mit einem Anhang im zip-Format bekommen hatte.
Ich also hin und leider hatte sie schon die Datei geöffnet und die darin befindliche Java-Script-Datei versucht zu öffnen. 

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war noch keine Rede von dem Locky-Virus. 

Virenscanner hatten auch keinen Alarm geschlagen. Nun denn.. vor 3 Tagen war auf einmal alles auf dem Rechner verschlüsselt. Also.. das Betriebssystem lief ohne wenn und aber, nur alle Bilder, Videos etc. sind der Verschlüsselung zum Opfer gefallen. 

Jetzt frage ich mich folgendes:

Wie lang vorher ist der Virus schon verteilt worden und wie wurde dieser aktiviert nach über einem Monat?
Warum wird hier von einer NEUEN Masche mit Java-Script-Dateien berichtet - wenn doch anscheinend verschiedene Versionen von Anfang an in Umlauf gebracht worden sind?

Naja.. da der Rechner eh neu aufgesetzt werden musste, war dass kein Beinbruch.. trotz allem erscheint mir der Informationsfluss und die stattfindende Analyse des Virus nicht ganz korrekt zu sein und die damit verbundene mediale Berichterstattung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-AnhÃ¤ngen*

Wenn das nur das Problem wäre es gibt einen Virus ist nicht mal ein Virus und wird auch nicht als dieser erkannt.Aufjedenfall gibt es einen der viel Schlimmer ist als Locky und zwar aus bestimmten Foren aus Russland gibt es einen Virus der auch per Mail versendet wird der zum einen per Script den Pc Verschlusselt aber nun das beste der sogar sich in Bios des Mainboards einschreibt und nach 14 Tagen dafür sorgt das der Pc nicht mehr geht und mit der Meldung kommt zahlen sie für eine Entschlüssung des Systems. Selbst ein Ausspielen einer neuen Bios Version wird verhindert . Er ist noch nicht so verbreitet aber wird denke ich auch noch kommen. Locky ist nur die Vorhut . Gibt ein schönes Video bei Youtube da erklärt einer genaustens den Locky Virus der ja keiner ist. Wie er Funktioniert und waren kein Virenprogramm den erkennen kann oder jemals wird.

Hier der Link:
Krypto-Trojaner Locky: Die nachste Welle - YouTube


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Atma schrieb:


> Vor allem ist der Trick ziemlich schlecht und billig. Ich kenne kein Unternehmen, das seinen Kunden Rechnungen in Form von Word- oder Exceldateien schickt. PDF ist de facto Standard ...
> 
> Wenn eine "Rechnung" eines unbekannten Absenders eintrudelt sollte man erst mal äußerst skeptisch sein.



Die Realität sieht anders aus. Leider gibt es noch genug Leute, die solch einen Anhang öffnen und die Datei ausführen.
Dies kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Wir hatten mit dem Crypto auch zu kämpfen, da Leute vereinzelt trotz unserer Vorsichtswarnungen den Anhang geöffnet haben. Mittlerweile haben wir mit einer neuer Firewall die Sache relativ gut im Griff, da das meiste schon vorher geblockt wird. 
Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. 5000 Infektionen pro Stunde in Deutschland sprechen dafür, dass die Masche auch weiterhin zieht.


----------



## xActionx (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man dann ja auch noch das Script manuell ausführen muss. Da würde es ja auch einfach helfen, alle .js .vb Dateien vom Editor öffnen zu lassen, wenn man eh keine Skripte nutzt.



Klar natürlich das kommt noch dazu... Ne, für jemanden der sich wahrscheinlich wenig auskennt, unbekannte Datei-Endung zu öffnen.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Man müsste die Leute echt mal dabei filmen wie sie vor Ihren Kisten hocken und den Freund hier zum laufen bringen. Heise hatte getitelt "5000 neue Infektionen in Deutschland pro Stunde". Da dachte ich sofort an eine Outlook Lücke, oder irgendetwas, was sich automatisch ausnutzen lässt.
Aber was bringt die Leute dazu sowas zu machen? Das können doch nicht alles unwissende und ältere Leute sein, denen man absolut nicht böse sein kann, wenn sie nicht wissen was sie da tun.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Aber was bringt die Leute dazu sowas zu machen? Das können doch nicht alles unwissende und ältere Leute sein, denen man absolut nicht böse sein kann, wenn sie nicht wissen was sie da tun.



Sind es auch nicht! Viele Leute im Arbeitsalltag sind im Stress und darauf hoffen die kriminellen.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Mails täuschend echt aussehen, da werden mal gerne Mails schnell geöffnet ohne genau hinzusehen.
Bei uns gab es einen Fall wo eine Mail mit Anhängen von einem vertrauten Absender kam. Was man erst gesehen hat als es zu spät war:
Die Mail ging über 7 verschiedene SMTP Server. 
Mittlerweile wird der Crypto nicht nur über Mails verteilt, sonder auch über "harmlose" Webseiten (Siehe: Infizierte Joomla-Server verteilen Erpressungs-Trojaner TeslaCrypt | heise Security)


----------



## NCC-1701 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Sind es auch nicht! Viele Leute im Arbeitsalltag sind im Stress und darauf hoffen die kriminellen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass die Mails täuschend echt aussehen, da werden mal gerne Mails schnell geöffnet ohne genau hinzusehen.
> Mittlerweile wird der Crypto nicht nur über Mails verteilt, sonder auch über "harmlose" Webseiten (Siehe: Infizierte Joomla-Server verteilen Erpressungs-Trojaner TeslaCrypt | heise Security)



So sieht es aus, dass wollen hier nur einige nicht verstehen.

Letzten Endes verlassen sich die meisten User im Büroalltag auf die Firewall, ganz einfach weil sie auch gar keine Zeit haben sich jede Mail ganz genau anzuschauen.
Klar eine Mail ala "Sie haben gewonnen..." öffnen wahrscheinlich nur die Dümmsten. 
Aber jetzt lass z.B einen im Einkauf arbeiten und der bekommt eine Mail über ein täuschend echt aussehendes Angebot. Ja warum soll er die Word Datei nicht öffnen.
Ich habe so eine Mail bisher noch nicht bekommen, daher kann ich nur das wiedergeben was andere so berichten. Nur wenn die Mails wirklich so gut gemacht sind, dann kann ich durchaus die Anzahl der infizierten Rechner nachvollziehen. Und das hat dann nur sehr begrenzt etwas mit der Dummheit der User zu tun.


----------



## SimonG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht anders aus. Leider gibt es noch genug Leute, die solch einen Anhang öffnen und die Datei ausführen.
> Dies kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Wir hatten mit dem Crypto auch zu kämpfen, da Leute vereinzelt trotz unserer Vorsichtswarnungen den Anhang geöffnet haben. Mittlerweile haben wir mit einer neuer Firewall die Sache relativ gut im Griff, da das meiste schon vorher geblockt wird.
> Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. 5000 Infektionen pro Stunde in Deutschland sprechen dafür, dass die Masche auch weiterhin zieht.



Leute, die trotz Vorwarnung auf der Arbeit Anhänge von unbekannten Absendern öffen *und* ausführen *und* mindestens eine Warnung wegklicken, handeln schlicht fahrlässig. Man muss schon fast von böswilliger Absicht sprechen. Wie soll man sowas sonst erlären? Für mich wäre derartiges Verhalten ein Grund mit der Person mal darüber zu sprechen ob sie geeignet ist unbeaufsichtigt einen Computer zu bedienen. 

Ein Kryto-Tojaner ist für gut organisierte Unternehmen noch relativ harmlos. Backups und Schattenkopien sollten ja noch da sein. Aber wenn man solche Mitarbeiter hat, muss man sich fragen, was die sonst schon alles auf die Firmenrechner geholt haben.

Unternehmen sollten ihre Mitarbeiter auch für sowas schulen. Aber ein Mindestmaß an Verstand sollte man von seinen Mitarbeitern erwarten können.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



SimonG schrieb:


> Ein Kryto-Tojaner ist für gut organisierte Unternehmen noch relativ harmlos. Backups und Schattenkopien sollten ja noch da sein. Aber wenn man solche Mitarbeiter hat, muss man sich fragen, was die sonst schon alles auf die Firmenrechner geholt haben.



Harmlos? Deswegen hat der Krypto auch schon dutzende Krankenhäuser lahm gelegt wodurch mehrere Tage nichts mehr ging und mit Bleistift und Papier gearbeitet werden musste. Es sind mit Sicherheit noch mehr Unternehmen davon betroffen. Nur geht damit nicht jeder an die Öffentlichkeit, da dies dem Unternehmen auch schaden könnte.

Und der Locky Krypto verschlüsselt auch Schattenkopien. Da hilft nur ein Backup auf ein externes Medium, welches nach dem Backup vom Netz sofort getrennt wird wie z.B Bandsicherungen. Die Zahlen lügen nicht. 5000 Infektionen pro Stunde nur in Deutschland. In Amerika sind es 2700 Infektionen pro Stunde. Es kann erst reagiert werden, wenn die Bedrohung erkannt wird.  Dutzende Virenscanner und Firewalls erkennen die Bedrohnung nicht. Oftmals schläft der Virus und wird erst nach einigen Tagen aktiv und da die kriminellen sich immer neue Maschen einfallen lassen schätze ich es alles andere als harmlos ein.


----------



## uka (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Naja für nen Mitarbeiter der nur begrenze Zugriffe hat .. was soll da groß passieren? Die Datenbanksysteme kann er nicht verschlüsseln und die Files können von einer Kopie zurückgeschrieben werden. 

Lokal hat man eh nichts zu speichern so das 1. der Rechner ein neues Image erhält und 2. der User ein neues Profil bekommt. Wenn es nen TS ist fällt Schritt 1. sogar weg.

Edit:
Natürlich besteht ein Datenverlust bei dem Einsatz von nem Backup, aber das wäre das härteste daran (neben dem Zeitaufwand).


----------



## SimonG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Harmlos? Deswegen hat der Krypto auch schon dutzende Krankenhäuser lahm gelegt wodurch mehrere Tage nichts mehr ging und mit Bleistift und Papier gearbeitet werden musste. Es sind mit Sicherheit noch mehr Unternehmen davon betroffen. Nur geht damit nicht jeder an die Öffentlichkeit, da dies dem Unternehmen auch schaden könnte.
> 
> Und der Locky Krypto verschlüsselt auch Schattenkopien. Da hilft nur ein Backup auf ein externes Medium, welches nach dem Backup vom Netz sofort getrennt wird wie z.B Bandsicherungen. Die Zahlen lügen nicht. 5000 Infektionen pro Stunde nur in Deutschland. In Amerika sind es 2700 Infektionen pro Stunde. Es kann erst reagiert werden, wenn die Bedrohung erkannt wird.  Dutzende Virenscanner und Firewalls erkennen die Bedrohnung nicht. Oftmals schläft der Virus und wird erst nach einigen Tagen aktiv und da die kriminellen sich immer neue Maschen einfallen lassen schätze ich es alles andere als harmlos ein.



Ich bleibe bei relativ harmlos. Die Betonung liegt nämlich auf "gut organisiert". Locky kann die Schattenkopien nur mit Admin-Rechten löschen. Kein Mitarbeiter (außer den Admins natürlich) sollte Admin-Rechte haben oder vergeben können.
Automatische Sicherungen, wie du sie beschreibst sollte es in jedem größeren Unternehmen geben. Es muss keine teure Bandsicherung sein, aber zumindest ein Server mit ausfallsicherem RAID in einem getrennten Netzwerk. Wenn man es richtig macht, liegen sowieso alle wichtigen Daten zentral auf einem Server. Da ist es kein großer Schritt mehr jede Nacht eine Kopie davon zu machen. Kostet halt ein paar Mark für Hardware.

Was du beschreibst zeigt für mich auf, wie katastrophal die IT-Sicherheit oftmals in deutschen Unternehmen ist.


----------



## locojens (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Mal ne blöde Frage ... wer macht das ????


PS: ist doch latte der mag verschlüssseln was er will ... an mein Backup  kommt der müll nicht ran


----------



## Straycatsfan (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Mal wieder gut wer Mails nur im Browser checkt, mit Sandboxie surft, und nix an Anhängen anklickt, dass er nicht angefordert hat.

Btw. wie auch immer Datenkrake Google hin oder her, wenn hier mal was ankommt, dann dank Gmail immer gleich im Spam Ordner, da ist Google schnell und gut in der Erkennung.

Es hilft auch ungemein nach außen hin nur eine Email Adresse zu nutzen, dann kommt der Spam von Paypal, Amazon und andere (Rechnungen) immer dort hin und nicht zur Email die man bei den Diensten nutzt, weiß man auch zackig Bescheid was Sache ist.)


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-AnhÃ¤ngen*

Das sicherste wäre wohl einfach ein umstieg auf Linux. Schon ist man das und viele andere Probleme, wie den Updatezwang o.ä. los.

Kommentar zu Locky: Windows ist ein Sicherheits-Albtraum | heise online


----------



## bummi18 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

was man nicht kennt , nicht öffnen , daten sichern extern ....  dann kann man zur not das system neu aufsetzen , ist eh oftmals mal überfällig aufzuräumen


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, verbeiten sich die Verschlüsselungstrojaner eigentlich auch über USB-Sticks? Oder nur über das Netzwerk?

Ansonsten ist ja auch ein Backup auf CD/DVD eine möglichkeit, da können die Daten ja nicht mehr nachträglich verändert werden.


----------



## Straycatsfan (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Viel Spass beim Brennen....))

Bzgl. Emails als Einfallstor fiel mir noch ein:

Im Zweifelsfalle, wenn unbedingt was geöffnet werden soll, mach es doch erst mal vom Androiden, den juckt der Windows Virus nicht.


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfalle, wenn unbedingt was geöffnet werden soll, mach es doch erst mal vom Androiden, den juckt der Windows Virus nicht.



Oder OSX, ein Beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung:
Der Anhang lies sich bei seinem iMac nicht öffnen und hat die Mail der Sekretärin (Windows) weitergeschickt das sie das aufmacht.


----------



## lepathie (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Krypto-Trojaner Locky grassiert in Deutschland: Vorsicht bei E-Mail-Anhängen*

Wenn man auf sowas reinfällt könnte man auch gleich nem Penner mit Anzug all sein Geld geben.


----------

